# Huawei Echo life HG520s connection



## ianddelap (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have a home network setup via wireless. It all works fine apart from one thing, from my PC, i can't login to the router setp page.

I have tried some diags:
Ping - OK
Ping Internet - OK
Access Internet - OK
Tracert - OK

So all seems fine, when I log in to the router via IE or Firefox using http://192.168.1.1 which is the default gateway, i get Page cannot be displayed. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Why not get the manual from the company?

https://uniportal.huawei.com/unipor...ROOTENWEB|CO0000000173&doc_type=ProductManual


----------



## ianddelap (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think the manual would help much to be honest. The router works fine for the first few days, it's only after a while I can't access the setup page. If I reset the router, again I can access it, but only for a few days, it kind of defeats the object though of everytime I need access that I've got to set the whole lot up again


----------



## ianddelap (Oct 4, 2009)

More diags passed
I can connect to my router using telnet fine.
I can even change its IP address from telnet and ping it from command.
If I try accessing my router from IE using http://192.168.1.1:23 then all I get is:
ÿûÿû Password: ************** Password: *********************** Password: *********************** Password: *********************** Bad Password!!!


----------

